# Shark!



## vonDrehle (Aug 9, 2005)

Thought I would show a few more Bahama pictures... My sister took most of these with here digital p&s. I was actually impressed at some of the shots the little thing could take.

http://community.webshots.com/album/416958888HJenWX/0

I took a few of them with my camera, see if you can find them... (Not to hard)






Here's me.  Don't know if webshots will let me link photo or not, but lets see.

Oh heres the shark.  I got a really good one with my camera and I'll load it on photobucket real quick...


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 9, 2005)

Few More...


----------

